# Dogs love pumpkins ooh yes



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Dogs do love pumpkins


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

haha! That reminds me sooo much of Aspen cause he'll stick his head through anything (if it fits, hehe!) :tongue:


----------



## Todd (Jan 13, 2010)

Looks like something Lucky would do:biggrin:


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Haha that's awesome!


----------



## Sir (Feb 4, 2010)

Did your dog eat it's way into the pumpkin or did ya assist?


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Sir said:


> Did your dog eat it's way into the pumpkin or did ya assist?



LOL, not my dog. I just happen to find the picture and thought it was funny.


----------



## Todd (Jan 13, 2010)

Check this out...


























(He wants THIS ONE! LOL)










Is tomorrow Valentines Day or Halloween??? LOL


----------

